# Kies im Teich



## paeuler (27. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Gartenbaufirma mit em Bau des Folien-Teiches und der Pump/Filteranlage beuaftragt.

Bisher alles gut und fachmännisch.

Nach dem der Teich befüllt war hat man normalen 1 m² Baukies  ins Wasser gekippt. 

Ergebniss :
-Trübe Suppe
-keine ordentliche Verteilung des Kieses.

Ist das normal, oder nimmt man hier nicht gewaschenen Kies

Ich habe mich nun entschlossen den Teich mit einer Tauchpumpe wieder zu leeren.

Fragen : 

Kann ich die Ränder und Folie mit Schlammspuren mit einem Hochdruckreiniger reinigen ?
Beseht die Gefahr, das sich beim Begehen des Teichrundes mit Kiesbeklag die Folie zerstöre ?
Wie kann ich den Kies im Teich von Sand und Schmutz reinigen?
Wie kann ich den Kies verteilen ohne die Folie zu beschädigen?

Dank im Voraus für Info und Hilfe.


----------



## karsten. (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo

ich sehe in der Tätigkeit Deiner Gartenbaufirma kein Problem !  
für .... einen bepflanzten Gartenteich

der Lehmanteil ist nur gut für den Teich und schlägt sich sehr bald nieder .

außer 
Du hast einen formalen Kunst-Teich mit einer bestimmten Kiesfarbe 
geordert  

schau mal in den Fachbeiträgen bei Substrat und Naturteich 


mfG


----------



## paeuler (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Karsten :

Danke für die wichtige Info. Ist halt mein erster Teich, bin etwas unsicher.

Es stört mich schon sehr, dass an den abfallenden Folienwänden ein brauner Schlier entstanden ist. 

Bist Du sicher, dass sich dieser im Betrieb des Teiches ablöst und wir dann in eine klaren Teich sehen können ?

Gruss

Paul


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Paul,

herzlich Willkommen und hier gleich eine Gewissensfrage: Möchtest Du einen Gartenteich oder ein Kiesbecken mit Wasser drin?

Und wenn Du wüßtest, was sich im Lauf der Zeit noch alles so an Wänden und auf den Steinen absetzt....

Zeig doch erstmal ein paar Fotos, damit wir uns wortwörtlich ein Bild machen können...


----------



## paeuler (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Ja, du hast ja recht. Teich ist Natur

Klar will ich einen Teich und keine Badewanne.
Aber so Lehmbraune Wände..muss das sein ?

Hier gerne die Bilder.

Danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Paul,

ohje - wenn das ganze so aussah, wie die Brühe, die noch drin ist, kann ich Dich fast verstehen. 

Das Problem ist natürlich, dass sich an den steilen Wänden gar nichts hält. Ist das so gewollt? Immer auf schwarze Folie gucken? Oder willst Du da mit Pflanztaschen arbeiten. Dann wäre das mit dem Lehm auch egal.

Eine Frage - was ist in der Ecke hinter dem Teich geplant? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist Teich und Ecke mit einem Zaun abgetrennt. Wie kommst Du da hin? Und willst Du da noch Erde oder so bewegen? Mit stellt sich nämlich die Frage, ob man nicht erst die Ecke fertig macht und sich dann um den davor liegenden Teich kümmert. Bevor einem das Material da rein plumpst...

Und was hast Du für den oberen Rand geplant? Folie und UV-Strahlung geht auf die Dauer nicht so gut...Die Umrand sieht sehr kantig aus. Da ist doch hoffentlich Vlies drunter, oder?


----------



## paeuler (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Christine :
Ja, die Ganze Brühe war so braun. Ist doch nicht sinnvoll..gelle!!

Auf die Ecke kommt ein Holzdeck dessen Rand über den Teich geht.Wir wollen halt vom Holzrand direkt ins Wasser sehen. Und von vorne ein Steg zum Rübergehen.
Das wird nächste Woche gemacht.


Die anderen Folienränder denken wir mit Kies ab.

Flies ist überall drunter, das habe ich gesehen.


Also ich pumpe den Mist jetzt raus und schruppe die Steilwände ab.. oder?

Wie soll ich den Kies dann auf dem Ganzen Boden in der Flachzone verteilen ?

Nett das mir hier geholfen wird.


----------



## hansel (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Paul,

das Problem mit dem Kies wird sich kuzfristig geben. Bis Ihr alles bepflanzt habt und die ersten Fische einsetzen könnt, werden noch 4 Wochen vergehen. Das Problem sehe ich eher in der Bepflanzung des Teiches. Können wir mal ein paar Maße bekommen - Länge , Breite , Tiefe. Wie wollt Ihr filtern ?


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Paul,

naja - sinnvoll, kommt halt immer drauf an, was nachher damit passieren soll. Ich persönlich würde den Lehm dranlassen und warten, dass er besiedelt wird. (Ich steh aber auf Dschungel.) 

Du mußt Dir im klaren sein, dass Du es nicht zu 100% rauskriegen wirst. Du kannst also nur versuchen, soviel wie möglich runter zu schrubben mit einem Schrubber oder mit dem Gartenschlauch abzuspritzen. Drahtbürsten oder Hochdruckreiniger würde ich mir verkneifen .

Das versuchst Du soviel wie möglich noch abzupumpen. Verteil die den Kies gleichmäßig - vorsichtig mit dem Einsatz von Geräten!!!!!!! Sonst hast Du nachher noch ein Loch in der Folie. Kies noch mal abspritzen und dann noch mal wegpumpen. mit dem Rest mußt Du dann leben. Aber die Pflanzen werden sich drüber freuen. 

Dann läßt Du vorsichtig Wasser wieder ein und wartest ab. Das kann dann schon ein paar Tage dauern, bis sich das ganze absetzt und klärt. Geduld gehört leider dazu. (Fällt mir auch immer schwer). Wenn Du schon Pflanzen für den Bodengrund hast, ist es leichter, die zu setzen, bevor der Teich ganz befüllt ist. Wenn sie Erdballen haben, mußt Du die aber vorher vorsichtig abspülen. Die Erde, hilft dem Gärtner, die Pflanzen in Verkaufsgröße zu bringen, Dir bringt sie nur unerwünschten Algenwuchs.

Aussnahme: Seerosen - da guck mal hier durch die Beiträge, in der letzten Zeit waren mehrere Pflanzanleitungen dabei. Die müssen anders behandelt werden, als der Rest.

Trotzdem noch mal die Frage: Und wie soll der Kies auf der Kante halten?

@Hans: Du willst nicht allen Ernstes in einen vier Wochen alten Teich Fische einsetzen, oder?   
Und die Bepflanzung zweier Steilwände entfällt ja durch das überstehende Holzdeck.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo,
ich hatte vorgestern ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich habe in meine neuen Bachlaufbecken Sand/Lehm/Kiesgemisch reingeschaufelt, wie das nach dem Wassereinlauf aussah kann man sich wohl gut vorstellen.

Ich habe dann einfach im ersten Becken sauberes Wasser aus dem Filter laufen lassen und es in dem letzten Becken wieder abgepummt (ab unter die __ Tannen). Nach 30 minuten war das Wasser sauber, der Lehm hat sich abgesetzt und der Bachlauf konnte in den Teich fliessen.

Axel


----------



## hansel (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Christine,

das mit den 4 Wochen war, um dem Paul die Angst zu nehmen, daß er das Wasser schnell klar bekommen muß. Bei der Beflanzung wird sicherlich noch viel anderes Material in den Teich gelangen.
Andererseits, wenn ich meinen Teich reinige und neu befülle ( innerhalb 48 Stunden ) setze ich alle Tiere sofort wieder ein. Das habe ich ín den letzten 20 Jahren bereits 10 mal gemacht und keine Verluste erlitten.

Ganz so wichtig ist die Zeit bis zum einsetzen also nach meinem Wissen nicht.


----------



## paeuler (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Chrisitine,
Hallo Hans,

Masse : 
Kantenlänge des L ist aussen 5m x 5m, innen 3m x 3m, die Breiten sind ca. 2m
an der tiefsten Stelle ist er ca. 1,2 m tief.

Es ist ein Pumpen und Filterseytem von OASE installiert :

Pumpe - Aquamax ECO, UV-Filter - Bitron, Folter BIOTEC 10.1

Die Kanten sind mit schmalen Ziegeln gesetzt. Das Loch haben die Gärtner mit Flies abgedeckt und über die Kantensteine gezogen. Dann ist die Folie drüber gekommen und verweisst worden.

LG Paul


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*



			
				hansel schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits, wenn ich meinen Teich reinige und neu befülle ( innerhalb 48 Stunden ) setze ich alle Tiere sofort wieder ein. Das habe ich ín den letzten 20 Jahren bereits 10 mal gemacht und keine Verluste erlitten.
> 
> Ganz so wichtig ist die Zeit bis zum einsetzen also nach meinem Wissen nicht.



Du tauscht alle 2 Jahre 40 cbm Wasser aus komplett aus?  

O.K. Du hast wahrscheinlich einen eingefahrenen, funktionierenden Filter. Paul nicht. Da ist gar nichts eingefahren. Wenn Du in den letzten Jahren keine Ausfälle hattest - Glück gehabt. Dass es vielen hier anders ergangen ist, weil sie die Fische zu früh eingesetzt haben, dafür gibt es massenhaft Belege und Beiträge. 

Paul hat keine Pflanzen, keinen Schatten, keinen funktionerenden Filter. Die besten Voraussetzungen also für einen Exitus. Aber wir wollen ihm keine Angst machen. Zumal wir ja auch gar nicht so genau wissen, ob und welche Fische er einsetzen möchte.

Technik hat man ihm ja schon gewinnbringend verkauft, aber - Paul! - hast Du auch Pflanzen??? Und wenn ja, welche?

Ist es richtig, das der Steg von der linken Steilwand rüber zur Holzterrasse geht? Dann wäre nämlich auch das Bepflanzungsproblem gelöst. Dann blieben nur noch vorne die schöne Flachwasserzone und hinten links der hintere, etwas tiefere Bereich.


----------



## hansel (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo Christine,

es ist genau so wie geschrieben.Alle 2 Jahre pumpe ich ca. 2000 Liter Teichwasser in ein " Planschbecken ", den Rest in einen Graben.Dann wird  der Teich mit normalem Wasserdruck aus dem Brunnen gereinigt .Mein Nachbar saugt mit einem Unterdruckfass ( Güllefass ) den Schlamm ab. An der tiefsten Stelle im Teich habe ich dafür eine Mulde ( ca. 1000 Liter ). Es verbleibt natürlich und unbedingt Restschlamm im Teich !
Dann wird mit Brunnenwasser neu befüllt, was ca. 30 Stunden dauert. Das Wasser aus dem Planschbecken kommt ebenfalls wieder zurück in den Teich und die Fische natürlich. Nach 2 Tagen ist das Wasser klar bis auf den Grund.
Während der Arbeiten läuft der Filter dann ohne UV-Klärer im Kreis, die Fische im Planschbecken werden zusätzlich mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Meine älteste __ Goldorfe hat diesen Vorgang bereits 9 mal mitgemacht, sie wird bald 19 Jahre alt und ist auf dem Foto meines Teiches zu sehen.


----------



## geecebird (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eher Bedenken, dass bei der Vielzahl und Masse der Kiesel kein Vlies ziwschen Folie und Kies ist. Drunter ist OK, aber ich empfehle immer wieder auch im Teich mit Vlies zum Schutz der Folie von oben zu arbeiten. Igrendwie muss ich aber sagen, dass mir Terassenformige aufbauten und Pflanzzonen fehlen. Ich kenne natürlich die Beauftragung und Beratung nicht, aber aus der Hüfte heraus, warst du entweder besonders beratungsresitent oder der Fachmann hat nicht wirklich Ahnung. Gegen Steilwände ein einer Seite ist in der Regel nicht unbedingt etwas einzuwenden, wenn man sich vorher damit auseinander setzt und dort die Folie zu sehen sein wird. -> UV-Strahlung berücksichtigen!


----------



## paeuler (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kies im Teich*

Hallo an alle Antwortenden,

DANKE für die Hilfe und die guten Tipps.

Haben mir echt weitergeholfen.

Der Unternehmer wird jetzt hoffentlich richtig verbessern.

Tolles Forum, Nette Leute  

Paul


----------

